# Dogs and Turfgrass Interactions



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Topics discussed:

(1) What are the hardiest turfgrasses to use in high traffic areas? (2) How do you deal with damage known as dog urine patch? (3) What issues are there regarding a dog's exposure to pesticides? (4) Why do dogs occasionally eat turfgrass, and is it harmful?

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/dogs-and-turfgrass-interactions


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Interesting read. I especially found the eating grass part to be of interest.

I supported the belief that they eat it when I'll as I have witnessed this many times. But could be directly related instead to the last point about trying to rid parasites. Maybe to them upset stomach = potential parasite. Then vomiting ensues...


----------

